# [OT] Spotkania/zloty uzytownikow Gentoo z Polski

## Eeeyeore

HI - ALL

Mam takie pytanie, czy to mialo by jakis sens organizowanie latem, zima czy w jakichs innych warunkach zlotow/spotkan uzytkownikow Gentoo, To chodzi raczej o spotkania jakies tam, nawet w knajpie w danym miescie/regionie, czy w jakims osrodku turystycznym ludzi ktorzy znaja sie z forum. Piwo, koszulki gentoo/nick i te sprawy i dyskusje do rana ? Spotaknia ludzi co jakis czas z danego regionu Polski, cos sobie zorganizuja, a na przyklad latem jakis ogolnopolski zlot uzytkownikow Gentoo ?

Czy planujemy cus takiego czy nie ?

To forum ma byc tylko i wyłacznie supportem do systemu ?

Czy rowniez okazja do spotkan ze soba poza forum ?

Zapraszam do dyskusji  :Smile:  fajny to pomysl czy zly ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## argasek

Spotkania już się odbywały, tu szczególne ukłony w kierunku części moderacyjno-warszawskiej za częste wizyty w Krakowie ^-^ !

----------

## _troll_

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Spotkania już się odbywały, tu szczególne ukłony w kierunku części moderacyjno-warszawskiej za częste wizyty w Krakowie ^-^ !

 eks-moderujacy z wawy, chetnie przyjada ponownie, wraz z tymi wciaz moderujacymi  :Wink: 

kwestia do uzgodnienia pozostaje jedynie termin  :Smile: 

:: edit ::

ps. i szczegolne pozdrowienia dla kra oraz Tych  :Wink: 

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Kajan

Szkoda, że nie wypaliło http://zlot.gentoo.pl/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ukl

Kwestia termin i miejsce  :Wink:  Myślę, że obecność swoją bym postarał się załatwić  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Ej, ej - zloty były, w krakowie - a nikt mi nie powiedział ?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## psycepa

to moze jakas klimatyczna knajpa w gliwicach/katowicach? AFAIK sporo nas ze slaska a i dojazd z innych czesci mateczki Polski nienajgorszy  :Smile: 

----------

## milu

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Spotkania już się odbywały, tu szczególne ukłony w kierunku części moderacyjno-warszawskiej za częste wizyty w Krakowie ^-^ !

 

To kiedy następne spotkanie??  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Ej, ej - zloty były, w krakowie - a nikt mi nie powiedział ? 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305799.html

----------

## wodzik

eh.. wpadl bym z checia na taki zlot, ale czmu ciagle krakow/katowice i poludnie polski? nie moglo by byc gdzies w szczecinie/gdansku dla odmiany:P. bo chociaz krakow fajne miasto i z checia bym pojechal tam jeszcze raz, to troche za duzo jak na wydatki przecietnego studenta ;/

----------

## arsen

@_Troll_: s/Tych/Tychów  :Razz: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

A może następne w Warszawie? Centrum kraju i raczej z każdego zakątka można się tu w miarę łatwo dostać. 

Btw. co się dzieje na takich zjazdach? Możne ktoś z uczestników poprzednich zjazdów opisać jak to wygląda?

----------

## arsen

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Ej, ej - zloty były, w krakowie - a nikt mi nie powiedział ? 

 

phi, nawet sa fotki, slynny wątek który milu podał  :Smile: 

edit:

jeśli o mnie chodzi wwa odpada, nie ma to miasto w ogóle klimatu, Ja tylko za krakowem  :Smile: , każdy tam ma dobry dojazd  :Smile: 

----------

## sarven

tak. popieram - Kraków  :Smile: 

----------

## Klekot

Najbliżej z każdego miejsca w kraju jest chyba do Łodzi o ile mnie geograficzna pamięć nie myli  :Smile:  Albo zrobić zlot w jakiejś wsi, w której nikt nie zna linuksa. Żebyśmy się nie kłócili o miasta.

----------

## czikenator

Ja też jestem za krakowem. Często tam bywam, mam nie daleko, i może jeszcze udało by mi sie wyciągnąć kumpla (którego niedawno zachęciłem do Gentooo)  :Smile:  A termin, to może w jakiś dłuższy weekend?

----------

## blazeu

Wiecie... Ja tez za krakowem jestem  :Smile:  A po czesci oficjalnej mozna zrobic taka mniej oficjalna w Hacjendzie... :]

----------

## argasek

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Wiecie... Ja tez za krakowem jestem  A po czesci oficjalnej mozna zrobic taka mniej oficjalna w Hacjendzie... :]

 

O tak, hacjenda to zdecydowanie dobry pomysł =) A będzie sąsiad-arab?  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

Mnie Kraków odpowiada, mam z Tarnowa jakieś 80km, także niedużo.

----------

## tomekb

Jakby taki zlot był w Krakowie to z pewnością bym się zjawił, od przyszłego miesiąca zaczynam studia tam  :Smile: 

----------

## crocop

Ja jestem z Lublina, wiec do W-wy miałbym bliżej, ale jak zlot będzie w Krakowie to też z chęcią się pojawie  :Smile: 

----------

## ukl

O to już jest kolejny z okolic Lublina ;] Jeszcze powiedz, że z politechniki, hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## jgr

Whoa, jeśli znowu zlot z Krakowie, to jadymy :-P Mi to jak najbardziej odpowiada :-D prawda arsen? :-D

----------

## Poe

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> to moze jakas klimatyczna knajpa w gliwicach/katowicach? AFAIK sporo nas ze slaska a i dojazd z innych czesci mateczki Polski nienajgorszy 

 

No, nareszcie jakies konkretne propozycje :] katowice, jak najbardziej, moze bysmy cos zorganizowali, psycepa? :]

co do krakowa, to tez moglbym sie dostac, chociazby wpasc na pare godzin, posiedzec przy piwku, dalej niz krakow jezeli chodzi o mnie raczej odpada (coz, brak 18stki robi swoje)

no i zawsze sluze swoim aparatem fotograficznym, dokumentacja zapewniona  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Katowice też mogą być... A zreszta.. Zawsze mozna zrobic wiecej zlotow. Co to za problem? ;P Jezeli chodzi o krk, to moge przenocowac pare (-nascie?) osob z wlasnymi spiworami..  :Smile: 

----------

## tomekb

A ja jedną max dwie na stancji u siebie - mam tylko 1 pokój, więc więcej nie da rady  :Wink: 

----------

## Eeeyeore

Wiecie co ja myslalem jesli to sa jesienno-zimowo-wiosenne miesiace to takie spotkanie mozna by zorganizowac w ktoryms z miast w centralnej Polsce czyli Warszawa Lodz Poznan, ale z tego co widze to wieksza czesc srodowiska Gentoowego jest z poludniowej Polski, to ten Krakow to nie glopia propozycja. Ja wprawdzie jestem z Lodzi chichi, ale serio komunikacje do Krakowa mam jako taka i chetnie w jakis piatek czy sobote chcetnie bym sie wybral, zreszta mam to przetrenowane z oslomanii, gdzie co jakis czas spotylakismy sie i to bylo bardzo fajnie przy piwie zweryfikowac zainteresowania i "pyski" ludzi ktorych znamy z forum...Zawsze wrazenia byly pozytywne  :Smile: 

Tylko skoro to ma byc ktos z Krakowa to musialby juz popilotowac termin i miejsce - w Krakowie nie znam lokali, coby podal date spotkania...

--moze jakis poczatek listopada  :Smile: , a wtedy to rura  :Smile:  kto moze to jedzie -> bo czemu nie

Katowice tez Cool znam wiele osob z Zaglebia i sa cool  :Smile: 

PS. 

Ja sie malo udzielam na forum choc czytam, ucze sie codziennie i powiem szczerze ze z checia bym nawet tak dla niekoniecznie jaj, przyjechal poznac fachamnow  :Smile:  Dobrze, dobrze na irc tez obiecuje zagladac jak praca pozwoli  :Smile: 

Natomiast tak na przyszlosc to zaden problem zamowic jakies miejsca w osrodku nad jeziorem czy w gorach czy nad morzem , a wtedy to...  :Smile:  chichi

Zeby tylko byl monopolowy w okolicy.

Rzucilem temat, jedziemy z koksem, ktos zaproponuje termin i miejsce? pojedziemy tam gdzie bedzie najwiecej chcetnych

Pozdrawiam Adam

----------

## arsen

 *jgr wrote:*   

> Whoa, jeśli znowu zlot z Krakowie, to jadymy  Mi to jak najbardziej odpowiada  prawda arsen? 

 

true true true  :Smile: 

z tego co widzę jednak większość osób za krakowem, jak wiadomo klimatycznym miastem  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Do Krakowa: 8 godzin jazdy, jedna przesiadka, 65 zł - 35% zniżki  :Rolling Eyes:  . Czytaj: nie dojadę

----------

## raaf

hejj!!

tak, tak, tak, proponuje zrobic ankiete z miastami, potem druga z terminami, i byloby dobrze jak bysmy wszyscy glosowali przez aplauz na krakow  :Wink:  ponoc piekne miasto  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. cos tam cos tam  :Razz: 

----------

## sarven

Gabrys, zrobimy Ci zrzute na bilet  :Razz: 

----------

## raaf

 *sarven wrote:*   

> Gabrys, zrobimy Ci zrzute na bilet 

 

i skrocimy dystans!!  :Wink: 

----------

## jgr

Ciekawe co z tego będzie, oby tylko nie niepotrzebne posty na forum.

----------

## _troll_

 *jgr wrote:*   

> Ciekawe co z tego będzie, oby tylko nie niepotrzebne posty na forum.

 jak rozmawialem z raafem - zlot w formie imprezy poznawczej starych i nowych userow (oraz tych co poprzednim razem nie dali rady).

proponuje (za raafem) : bez wykladow, bez zbednego siedzenia. jedziemy posiedziec, pogadac, posmiac sie i poznac lepiej. 

haslo: zlot 'bez zobowiazan'  :Wink:  (*)

blazeu: ze po chamsku i bez ogrodek spytam - grillik?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

(*) grunt, ze moja kobieta forum nie czyta :]

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> bez zbednego siedzenia. jedziemy posiedziec

 I wszystko jasne...   :Laughing: 

----------

## blazeu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> blazeu: ze po chamsku i bez ogrodek spytam - grillik?
> 
> 

 

Grillllik w hacjendzie musowo bedzie  :Very Happy:  Tylko musze ten bajzel jakos ogarnac i przygotowac na przyjecie hordy linuksowcow.

----------

## _troll_

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   bez zbednego siedzenia. jedziemy posiedziec I wszystko jasne...  

 rotfl ^_^ no to mi sie udalo  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## vanbastek

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> to moze jakas klimatyczna knajpa w gliwicach/katowicach? AFAIK sporo nas ze slaska a i dojazd z innych czesci mateczki Polski nienajgorszy 

 

No w miarę blisko mam  :Razz:  Może być.

----------

## rasheed

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Szkoda, że nie wypaliło http://zlot.gentoo.pl/

 

Spokojnie, byłem "offline" przez pół roku  :Wink:  Pomysł został, koncepcja się zmieniła. Ale standy-by, będzie dobrze  :Wink: 

----------

## netruner

Jak będzie to ja biegne pierwszy  :Smile: 

----------

## ufoman

Z Łodzi jest wszędzie tak samo daleko (w Polsce  :Wink: ), toteż bardzo chętnie przyjadę, gdziekolwiek zlot uda się zorganizować  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> jak rozmawialem z raafem - zlot w formie imprezy poznawczej starych i nowych userow (oraz tych co poprzednim razem nie dali rady).
> 
> proponuje (za raafem) : bez wykladow, bez zbednego siedzenia. jedziemy posiedziec, pogadac, posmiac sie i poznac lepiej. 
> 
> haslo: zlot 'bez zobowiazan'  (*)
> ...

 

Taaa, napijemy się wódeczki, potem wpadną dupeczki. Proponuję obowiązek każdy facet przyprowadza kobietę a kobieta faceta, żeby było ciekawiej, bo w z(a)maskulinizowanym towarzystwie będzie wiało nudą.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Stary, wpadnij do mnie na party, będą drinki, muzyka, dupeczki...
> 
> - Muza spoko, drinki spoko, a ile tych dupeczek?
> ...

 

PS: skoro do Łodzi jest tak samo daleko zewsząd, to może do Łodzi? Z Torunia 0 przesiadek, 2 godziny 40 pociąg i kosztuje 32 zł minus zniżka dla studenta  :Smile: .

----------

## ufoman

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> PS: skoro do Łodzi jest tak samo daleko zewsząd, to może do Łodzi? Z Torunia 0 przesiadek, 2 godziny 40 pociąg i kosztuje 32 zł minus zniżka dla studenta .

 

Ja się nie obrażę.  :Very Happy: 

TYlko nie za bardzo wiem, gdzie tutaj można coś takiego zorganizować...

----------

## brodi

Wcale bym się nie obraził, gdyby zorganizować coś takiego w Łodzi  :Wink: 

z tym, że widzę, że Kraków został już oficjalnie przypieczętowany...

a w końcu to Łódź jest stolicą pubów w Polsce   :Cool: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

